# Paket installieren mit neuer Portage Version 2.3.79

## alexander_ro

Hi

ich versuche gerade von Letsencrypt den certbot zu installieren (ARM-System) das ging bisher immer ganz Problemlos. Mit einem "emerge --ask certbot". Der fragte dann ob man die Änderungen in die Konfigurationsdatei haben will. Dann hat man die Änderung aus der versteckten Datei in die echte Konfig kopiert und gut war es. Jetzt bekomme ich nur noch die Meldung das die Pakete alle Maskiert sind was auch richtig ist.

```

emerge --ask certbot

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "certbot" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-crypt/certbot-9999::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-crypt/certbot-0.40.1::gentoo (masked by: ~arm keyword)

- app-crypt/certbot-0.39.0::gentoo (masked by: ~arm keyword)

- app-crypt/certbot-0.38.0::gentoo (masked by: ~arm keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Der Versuch das zu entmaskieren bringt nur weitere Pakete die Maskiert sind.

```

cat /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords 

# Letsencrypt Tool

=app-crypt/certbot-0.40.1 ~arm

```

```

emerge --ask app-crypt/certbot

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-crypt/acme-0.40.0[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-crypt/acme-9999::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

- app-crypt/acme-0.40.1::gentoo (masked by: ~arm keyword)

(dependency required by "app-crypt/certbot-0.40.1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-crypt/certbot" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Ein "emerge --ask --autounmask-write app-crypt/certbot" hat da auch nichts gebracht. Ich dachte das vielleicht mit der Option dann wieder die versteckte Beispiel Konfig generriert wird.

Muss man jetzt in der neuen Version wirklich manuell jede einzelne Abhängigkeit manuell in die Konfig eintragen damit man es installieren kann oder mach ich da was falsch?

Grüße

Alexander

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

die meisten Teile von autounmask sind nun nicht mehr per default enabled (und das ist auch gut so),

siehe zb im https://bugs.gentoo.org/658648

Gebe --autounmask=y mal im emerge Kommando mit an, dann sollte das freischalten vermutlich wie gewünscht funktionieren: 

```
emerge -av =app-crypt/certbot-0.40.1 --autounmask=y
```

----------

## alexander_ro

Es war ja nicht wirklich ein autounmask. Es wurde einem nur netter weiße die dazu nötige Konfiguration in einer Datei zur Verfügung gestellt. Also ich finde das immer sehr praktisch.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja sorry, aber die Funktion nennt sich nun mal autounmask :)

Woran scheitert es denn jetzt noch?

----------

## alexander_ro

Es scheiterte am lesen ... das brauchte mehr Zeit  :Smile: 

Ich habe mich gerade noch durch den Bugreport gewühlt ist immer Mühsam wegen der Merkwürdigen Sprache ...  :Wink: 

Ich habe das halt nicht als auto... verstanden danke für die Info.

Toll das geht so wie Du geschrieben hast der Parameter mehr ist jetzt auch kein Problem ... danke ...  :Smile: 

Nur weil ich immer Neugierig wozu braucht man denn --autounmask-write?

----------

## Josef.95

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Nur weil ich immer Neugierig wozu braucht man denn --autounmask-write?

 

Hm, gute Frage,

laut `man emerge` ist --autounmask-write default enabled wenn man emerge mit --autounmask=y zusammen mit --ask verwendet, sprich das muss man dann nicht mehr zusätzlich mit angeben.

Ansonsten muss ich hier leider passen, hab --autounmask bisher kaum verwendet.

----------

## alexander_ro

Was ich brauche geht ja nun wieder einfach zu lösen also kein Problem.

Ich brauche autounmask öfter mal. Entweder weil irgendwas noch nicht als stabile Version verfügbar ist oder weil es für die CPU Archtektur nicht vorhanden ist. Man sollte zwar immer nochmal schauen was der dann machen will aber meistens ist richtig was er vorschlägt.

----------

## platinumviper

Mir war das Verhalten der früheren Versionen auch lieber. Man kann das alte Verhalten mit der Zeile 

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-keep-masks --autounmask"
```

 in der make.conf wieder herstellen.

----------

